# my journal



## frostyballz (Jul 14, 2002)

Here is my attempt at a journal.  I'm hoping that by posting this and letting everybody see, will help me with keeping a diet.  My training I have no problem with, its that damn diet thing.  I wish junk food was never invented, its EVIL .  I've been working out now for 6 months and have gone from a 6 foot 180lb fat ass, to a 147lb skinny boy, and now a 161lb cut man.  Actually, when I was in High school, I'm 22 now, I weighted 230lbs all fat.  I wish I had before pics to post, I can't find em.  I'll post my pics of me now when I get a camera, probably in a couple of days.  Here's my diet for the summer, i'm just trying to get a little more cut and maintain that for the summer.  I'll try bulking again when winter comes and I can't go swimming anymore.  I can't stand putting on anymore fat then I have to, I'm real self consciences after being over weight most my life.  I like being cut, not huge, for now. I will bulk up again during the winter.

Meal 1- 3/4 cup steel cut oats
             3 tbsp.  rice bran
             1 tbsp.  flax oil
             Protein drink

Meal 2- 10g. of veggies
             2 tbsp. flax oil
             1 1/2 cans tuna or other meat that equally same protein

After W/O meal- Protein drink
                          1 apple
                          1/2 grapefruit
                          1/2 cup steel cut oats

Meal 4- 1 1/2 cans tuna or equilvant meat product
             2 eggs

Meal 5- Same as 4

Protein drink before bed
Here's my W/O schedule

Monday-  chest and calves
                Bench press 2x20 light weight warm up, 3x8 drop sets
                Incline press 3x8 drop sets
                Flat dumbell flyes 3x8 drop sets
                Standing calve raises 3x8 drop sets
                seated calve raises one at a time 3x8 drop sets

Tuesday- 30 min. cardio ( or day off depending on how I feel)

Wed- Legs and abs
          Leg ext. 2x20 light weight warm up, 3x8 drop sets
          Squats 2x20 light weight warm up, 3x8 drop sets
      Leg curls lying down 2x20 light weight warm up, 3x8 drop sets
         Lower abs 3xfailure
         side abs 3xfailure
         crunches 3xfailure

Thursday- Biceps and Triceps
     Skull crushers 2x20 light weight warm up, 3x8 dropsets
     Tricep Pushdowm 3x8 drop sets
     one dumbell ext. 3x8 drop sets
      Barbell curl 2x20 light weight warm up, 3x8 drop sets
      Preacher curls 3x8 drop sets
      Seated Hammer curl on 80degree incline 3x8 drop sets

Friday- 30 min cardio or day day ( depending on how i feel)

Sat- Shoulders
           Military press 2x15 light weight warm up 3x8 drop sets
           Side raises 3x8 drop sets
           front raises 3x8 drop sets
           Shrugs 3xfailure

Sunday-  Back
           Deadlift 2x20 light weight warm up 3x8 drop sets
           Front Lat pull down 3x8 drop sets
           Bent row 3x8 drop sets
           Reverse Pec Dec (rear delts) 3x failure

For my drop sets, I put my max on first and do 8, then immediatly after that I drop off 30% of the weight and go to failure, then immediatly after that I drop off another 30% and go to failure thats one set.  I use to take 5 min break inbetween sets, but now I have gotten it down to between 1 min and 1 min 15 secs.  I'm trying for hypertrophy now, not just strenght.

Every two weeks I switch days for two weeks.  Here's what they look like.
Monday- Chest and biceps
Tuesday- Back and Triceps
Wednesday- Cardio or off
Thursday- Legs and Calves
Friday- Shoulders and Abs
Saturday- Cardio
Sunday- off

Well thats about it for today.  Oh yeah, I also break my diet every sunday so I maintain my sanity and self control during the week.  Todays happens to be sunday by the way, I've only had 3 cookies, and 1 snickers Ice cream bar.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 14, 2002)

Good luck man.

You certainly like your drop sets eh?!

But going past 15 reps on any sets is more endurance oriented style training. For drop sets, it may be best to organise your drops so you achieve 12 reps in total. That may mean only one drop set, but what the hell. In fact, 2 drops should prolly be max anyway. There may be some exceptions, but for the majority anymore doesn't mean any better.

Also, can i suggest you do shoulders and arms on the same day and take an extra days rest please. And drop the front raises.

And cut your volume for arms.

Also, a protein shake before bed is a poor choice - even if it's a blend. Get some real food down yer neck.


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, I love drop sets.  I've kinda grown to like them this last six months of doing them.  I have mixed up what exercises I do.  Wouldn't doing shoulders, biceps, and triceps all the same day be to much?  I think I will drop the protein shake before bed, I always wake up in the middle of the night hungry as hell.  Speaking of being hungry, my day off my diet yesterday almost left me feeling like jaba the hut.  I think next week I'll just break my diet on 2 meals instead of all day.


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 15, 2002)

I just finished my workout for today, and I tried something totally different for me.  I dropped my drop sets, and just aimed for 12 reps in each set.  Today was chest & biceps and boy are they sore.  I haven't been this sore in a while.  Chicken daddy I listend to you and cut out one of my bicep sets.  I did 6 totally.  I slowed down all my reps instead of blasting through them like I do when I do drop sets.  I even had to reduce my weight on some exercises to even complete them.  Each set took me almost 1 min to complete, then I took a 1 min break and did another.  You can feel that burn when you slow down and try to keep perfect form.  The routine I was on was one my brother gave me.  Actually what I listed above wasn't even his whole routine.  I had to modify it or I never would even finish it.  When I first started it I was making great gains, but I think the gains where coming because I was finally exercising and not sitting around eating all day.  This last 2 1/2 months I've hit a wall during workouts.  No gains in weight for lifting, but I had gained about 2 pounds.  I think I'll stick with 12 reps, 3 sets of each exercise for 2 months and see where that takes me.  Chicken Daddy if you have any info or tips that can help me, that would be much appreated.  My stats are 6 foot, 161lbs, 10%bf ( I have plastic calibers) , 22 yrs old, slow ass metabolism( trust me, its slow).  My goals for right now are to get cut. I wan't to stay around same weight and look good.  I've got this belly fat that seems to love me, and doesn't want  to leave me.  I'm consuming 150g of carbs a day, 300g of protein, and 50g of fat a day.  That works out to about 2250 cal a day split into 5 meals.


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 15, 2002)

I forgot to add, any tips on what exercises are the best would help.  I workout at home and I have a bench with free weights.  I also just bought a home gym with 3 stations on it.  One is for abs, One is bench press w/butterflys w/high pulley, and the other has squats/military press w/Low pulley w/leg ext.


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 25, 2002)

Well I finally got my sweet tooth cravings under control.  I also figured out my new routine and got a camera.  I post both later when i'm off work.


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok, Here's my new routine.  I've kind of borrowed gopros workout formula and modified it to fit me.

WEEK 1-  Rep Range

Monday-  Chest and Bi's

                Flat Bench Press 3x12
                Incline DB press 3x12
                Butterflys 4x12
                Standing barbell curl 3x12
                Seated Incline Hammer Curls 3x12
                Concentration Curl 2x12

Tuesday-  Legs

                Squats 3x12
                Leg Ext. 3x12
                Heel Kick 3x12
                Lying leg curl one at a time 3x12
                Standing Calf Raises 3x12

Wednesday-  Off

Thursday-  Back and Triceps

                 Deadlift 3x12
                 Front Lat Pulldown 3x12
                 Bent Row 2x12
                 Reverse Pec Dec (rear delts) 4x12
                 Tricep Pressdown 3x12
                 Kickbacks 3x12
                 Skullcrushers 2x12

Friday-  Off

Saturday-  Shoulders

                  Military Press 3x12
                  Upright Row 3x12
                  Lateral Raises 3x12
                  Shrugs 4x12

Sunday- Off

Then on week 2 I go to power range.  I use 6 reps instead of 12.  Then week 3 I'm going to do all dropsets using 6 rep range, drop 30% weight go to failure, drop another 30% go to failure and I'm done.  I'll do 2 sets of each exercise.


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 25, 2002)

Heres some temporary pics for now.  I just took them yesterday, but the digital camera i was using sucked ass.  Plus I had to take them all by myself.  I'll get better quality pics in a week or two.


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 25, 2002)

another one


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 25, 2002)

and another one, my favorite


----------



## frostyballz (Jul 25, 2002)

last one for now


----------

